# Anyone have blue veins...? (pics)



## trainspotting

I noticed a large blue vein on my breast a few days ago (about 8-9dpo) which I've never had before. Today (12dpo) when I came out the shower, I noticed that the veins on my arms were much more pronounced and especially at the wrist and on my palm. SO I decided to have a look at my legs, and there were loooads of blue veins on my thigh and calf which I swear I've never seen before.

I thought I'd take some pictures to compare with anyone on here. The photos are crap quality, my phone camera isn't good so I had to fiddle with the settings to get the best view of the veins. All the dark lines are blue/green veins in real life.

edit:

1st photo is of wrist and bottom of palm
2nd photo is mainly calf with a bit of thigh veins
3rd is foot
4th is thigh
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0166.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 93









IMAG0167.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 80









IMAG0168.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 76









IMAG0170.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Bally

I have them on my breasts and wrist, i was due my AF yesterday but it hasn't apeared yet.


----------



## bexxc

well, i guess if your bbs can get veiny, so can the rest of you...i'm not sure what to say. i'm extremely pale, so i can pretty much see all my veins all the time lol. wish i could be more helpful! gl!


----------



## trainspotting

Bally, have you tested? I'm due AF tomorrow or Saturday, :bfn: this morning. :(


----------



## trainspotting

Bexxc, thank you anyway haha! It's just weird for me because I've never noticed my veins to be like this before. I can normally see a few on my wrist because it's bony, and one in the crease behind my elbow where blood usually gets drawn. I've never seen them like this on my legs or bbs!


----------



## Bally

No I've not tested yet...guess I am too scared to, was going to holday off untill the weekend....if I can wait that long


----------



## trainspotting

You definitely have more patience than me :haha: I'm a poas addict. :( Good luck with testing, hope you get a huge :bfp: xx


----------



## cj405

so glad its not just me i noticed a blue vein in my boob 2 days ago i think i had implantation pains last night really sharp stabbing pains in my cervix then a heavy pain in my left side but this morning i now have a blue vein in my other boob i have darkish skin i look tanned even tho im not if that makes sense but after i found the first one i checked the other one to see if there was one there so i would know if there was a change and this morning there was could this be leading to a BFP ??????


----------



## bexxc

wow...this sounds so promising for all of you ladies!!! really hope you all get your bfps!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Helen Nisbet

I'm the same :) I noticed last night as I was getting undressed for bed really dark blue veins in both my boobs and kinda coming from my arm pit to my boob. Dunno what it means :/


----------



## mammag

I've noticed it this month for the first time as well, and I check every month as it can be an early pregnancy symptom, this month, on my breasts, I have these huge blue veins, a few of them are even standing up so that I can feel the rise of them IYKWIM. A very thick blue one is completely surrounding the areola (sp?) on both of my breasts and actually on my areola leading to my nipples. It's totally weird, tested today and :bfn: but my chart is looking so good, I'm trying not to be completely devastated as of right now, but of all these years trying todays :bfn: was by far the hardest to see, I cried, things are so different this month and I was just SO sure it would be positive. Lol, sorry, didn't mean to ramble!


----------



## trainspotting

mammag said:


> I've noticed it this month for the first time as well, and I check every month as it can be an early pregnancy symptom, this month, on my breasts, I have these huge blue veins, a few of them are even standing up so that I can feel the rise of them IYKWIM. A very thick blue one is completely surrounding the areola (sp?) on both of my breasts and actually on my areola leading to my nipples. It's totally weird, tested today and :bfn: but my chart is looking so good, I'm trying not to be completely devastated as of right now, but of all these years trying todays :bfn: was by far the hardest to see, I cried, things are so different this month and I was just SO sure it would be positive. Lol, sorry, didn't mean to ramble!

Really hope it's a good sign for both of us! I've tested twice today and still :bfn:, so I'm feeling really disheartened but don't wanna give up yet. It's not over til AF arrives after all. Keep your chin up! :flower: xxx


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Did u say you were in the bathroom? do you have a pink or red shower curtain? i only ask because your vein will be more pronounced when you are standing next to it because the color reflects of your body and if your skin is a pinker color then your veins will more pronounced. I tell you this because I used to have a pink shower curtain and this was the result. i have gotten rid of it and now have a blue on and this no longer happens to me.GL!!


----------



## trainspotting

Mrs.Ping said:


> Did u say you were in the bathroom? do you have a pink or red shower curtain? i only ask because your vein will be more pronounced when you are standing next to it because the color reflects of your body and if your skin is a pinker color then your veins will more pronounced. I tell you this because I used to have a pink shower curtain and this was the result. i have gotten rid of it and now have a blue on and this no longer happens to me.GL!!

Oh, that's very interesting! I first noticed when I was in the bathroom, which is all white and we have a screen door so no shower curtain, nothing is pink or red either haha. That was just the vein in breast tho, had a proper look when I was in the bedroom which also has a distinct lack of pink/red :thumbup: hehe


----------



## sugarbaby1985

hi i am new here and already so excited about reading other peoples threads.. . i had blue veins on my boobs with both my other children mine went like wires lol.. hope this helps and good luck xx


----------



## trainspotting

Still :bfn: :(

But I've been thinking about when I oved and I'm not actually sure since I don't temp. I thought it was the 14th, but I got a + opk on 15th so now I'm thinking it was maybe the 16th that I oved. Can't remember cm details. Which would push me back to 11dpo..... Hmmm, oh well. Just have to sit and wait on the witch I guess!


----------



## rachel_f_

Ok... Are we allowed to post pictures of our veiny breasts? As I have massive blue veins all over mine ! Iv taken a pic but not sure I should show people in case it causes offence! If anyone has a blackberry ill glady send using blackberry messenger? Is that allowed? Xxxx


----------



## trainspotting

I have no idea if we're allowed, I've not really read anything about rules regarding pictures etc...

I just had a check of my bbs again :haha: and the veins are still there and bright, but also noticed tiny little white bumps on the actual nipple (not areola!). Can't find anything on google regarding them, all the results come up mentioning montgomery glands, but they're on the areola..... weird!


----------



## trainspotting

I just took another IC and oh my GOSH I swear I can see the absolute faintest, tiniest EVER shadow of a line... trying to get it to come up on a photo xx


----------



## trainspotting

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12510

I swear I can see something with the screen tilted, it's easier to see in real life.... Am I imagining things??


----------



## matty39

good luck with the testing.


----------



## MrsPTTC

trainspotting said:


> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12510
> 
> I swear I can see something with the screen tilted, it's easier to see in real life.... Am I imagining things??

I think I see something! But can't tell if it's a shadow or a line so I voted unsure, I'm going cross-eyed looking at it ha ha :wacko: Good luck hope it's the start of your BFP! x


----------



## trainspotting

MrsPTTC, thanks. I know how you feel about the cross eyed, I've been staring at it for god knows how long :haha:

Just worried it's an evap. Testing again in the morning.


----------



## MrsPTTC

trainspotting said:


> MrsPTTC, thanks. I know how you feel about the cross eyed, I've been staring at it for god knows how long :haha:
> 
> Just worried it's an evap. Testing again in the morning.

No prob hun :flower: I'm testing tomorrow too, only 10dpo & have been good & not tested this early last few months, but its our anniversary of when we met & also having a night out so thought best test! Good luck x


----------



## trainspotting

Oooh good luck for testing, hope we both get our bfps :) xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks, you too, though I'm not getting my hopes up with it still being early x


----------



## cj72

sugarbaby1985 said:


> hi i am new here and already so excited about reading other peoples threads.. . i had blue veins on my boobs with both my other children mine went like wires lol.. hope this helps and good luck xx

Me too. With both of my daughters, I had them - like a road map on my chest. I'm TTC now and 6 dpo and they are back. I can see them on my thighs ( barely), arms, chest and bbs. FYI- you get them after being in the shower too. They get closer to the skin when your temperature goes up. Hot showers do that, it also happens when your preg b/c your temps are higher.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:nope: BFN for me! Hope you have better luck x


----------



## trainspotting

MrsPTTC said:


> :nope: BFN for me! Hope you have better luck x

Ohhh, you're not out until the witch shows though!

She arrived for me about half an hour after taking the test last night - pure evil! So I'm out. On to the next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## jasminep0489

Since I've been taking vitamins for TTC I have the blue veins everywhere (and I do mean everywhere), during my TWW. It could be a PG symptom too, but I wouldn't rely on it. Had me very excited the first month I started seeing them, but now its an an every TWW occurence. Good luck though! :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

trainspotting said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> :nope: BFN for me! Hope you have better luck x
> 
> Ohhh, you're not out until the witch shows though!
> 
> She arrived for me about half an hour after taking the test last night - pure evil! So I'm out. On to the next cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aw no!! :hugs: Good luck to you for next cycle :dust: x


----------

